# Hornets not retreating in the West



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The Tyson Chandler trade stuck this time. Physical passed, deal completed, Hornets moving on. Clarity for all.
> 
> Chandler is in Charlotte with a team that covets his defense, athleticism and versatility to play power forward as well as center; Emeka Okafor is in New Orleans; and everyone is in agreement that this is not the widely predicted Hornets salary dump. The July 28 swap of centers with a string of similarities was a basketball move all the way, and more.
> 
> ...



Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/scott_howard-cooper/08/10/hornets/#ixzz0NoRkhFRT


----------

